# Debbie Maken: What kind of eunech are you?



## Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2007)

joshua said:


> Singles:
> [ESV]1 Cor 7:32-35[/ESV]
> 
> I want you to be free from anxieties. The unmarried man is anxious about the things of the Lord, how to please the Lord. But the married man is anxious about worldly things, how to please his wife, and his interests are divided. And the unmarried or betrothed woman is anxious about the things of the Lord, how to be holy in body and spirit. But the married woman is anxious about worldly things, how to please her husband. I say this for your own benefit, not to lay any restraint upon you, but to promote good order and to secure your undivided devotion to the Lord.
> ...




Don't let Debbie Maken see this or the reply will be "Sooo What kind of eunuch are you?"


----------



## Davidius (Feb 18, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> Don't let Debbie Maken see this or the reply will be "Sooo What kind of eunuch are you?"



As a young adult who knows lots of other young Christian adults and how they feel about marriage and the family, I think Debbie has a lot of good things to say.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> As a young adult who knows lots of other young Christian adults and how they feel about marriage and the family, I think Debbie has a lot of good things to say.



I agree. I was primarily referring to her sometimes abrasive style. Unfortunately I fear it turns off some of those who most need to hear that message and get serious about getting married.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 20, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> I agree. I was primarily referring to her sometimes abrasive style. Unfortunately I fear it turns off some of those who most need to hear that message and get serious about getting married.



I've never gotten to listen to any of her stuff (have only read an article or two). Does she need to tone it down?

I just wish we still lived in a time when Christians took the concept of "undue delay of marriage" seriously.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry about that, Josh. Thanks for splitting the thread.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 20, 2007)

For Reference:

http://www.stannespublichouse.com/ontap/2007/index.php

Here are 5 interviews Mrs. Maken has done on this subject.


----------

